

McDonald's files patent for making a sandwich (with flowchart) - erickhill
http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?IA=US2005044838&WO=2006068865&DISPLAY=STATUS

======
josefresco
They key to making a good sandwhich I've found is ...wait for it .....lettuce.
Also, lots of mayo and go easy on the meats/cheeses.

Most people lay on layer after layer of meat and cheese (because that's the
good stuff right?) And then a few pieces of green and a thin layer of
mayo/mustard etc.

When in fact they should go easy on the meat/cheese and use lettuce, tomatoes
and whatever else to give the sandwich volume and lots of mayo/mustard to give
it that tasty rich flavor.

Mmm, I'm hungry, lunch time.

------
ram1024
so... it's a patent for method to use a special spatula that they use to build
the "fixins" on, which they later invert onto the bun.

sounds very scientific, i doubt anyone would have ever come up with this, let
alone put it to significant commercial use other than mcdonalds. i for one
welcome our new mcoverlords.

